# Royal Cliff IOW October 2014



## Andiea (Feb 26, 2015)

My first post.

I visited the Royal Cliff the week after the fire, my intention was to photograph the building when I went over to IOW but a few days before my trip the place went up in flames. Ended up visiting twice, first time only getting up to the police tape but the second time after speaking to a local I was able to get through the gate and onto site.

Enjoy.


side by andiea1973, on Flickr

rear3 by andiea1973, on Flickr

rear2 by andiea1973, on Flickr

gateway by andiea1973, on Flickr

frontdoor by andiea1973, on Flickr

front by andiea1973, on Flickr


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Feb 26, 2015)

Some lovely pictures and a nice first report.. shame about the fire though!


----------



## smiler (Feb 26, 2015)

You got some great shots, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 27, 2015)

Cracking shots.


----------



## Andiea (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks, the place was brilliant to take photos at, gutted I didn't get any before shots. The smells were unreal, the water in that pond smelt revolting then the smell of burning as well, was well worth finding the gateway in.


----------



## xexxa (Feb 27, 2015)

shame that its ruined!


----------



## urbanisle (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice pictures. I did take a few on my phone before the fire. The pool was a favorite of mine...


327813_10150496868383662_1877047953_o by urbanisle, on Flickr


335602_10150496871888662_1824515635_o by urbanisle, on Flickr


----------



## Andiea (Feb 28, 2015)

The smell from the pool was bad lol, thanks for sharing your pics, I wish I had made it before the fire.


----------

